# New WF find- prewar?



## Nickinator (Jun 20, 2012)

Still dirty as heck, bike had been stored for many years in an old garage or barn, just saw the light of day.
Looks pretty unmolested, original H bolts. Aftermarket pedals?  Seat original?
Wondering if this is pre-war, haven't had a Western Flyer like this before.

Still rides well! And love the unusual two-tone greens.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 20, 2012)

this could be good news or bad news depending...
what you have is a 1947 Huffman made Western Flyer. almost the same color combo as the Dayton recently picked up by Chris (Scrubbinrims)
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ton-non-tank-1940-models-a-quot-Champion-quot


----------



## jn316 (Jun 20, 2012)

*beautiful WF bike*

I like the two tone green, and especially the way they did the scroll work on the frame. Definitely seldom seen. Good luck with your find!


----------



## jd56 (Jun 20, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> this could be good news or bad news depending...
> what you have is a 1947 Huffman made Western Flyer. almost the same color combo as the Dayton recently picked up by Chris (Scrubbinrims)
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ton-non-tank-1940-models-a-quot-Champion-quot




Nice find Nick.
I like the drabe green two tone too


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 20, 2012)

while this one is more Mint Green and Green, Chris' is more Turquoise and Green.


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 20, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> what you have is a 1947 Huffman made Western Flyer.
> 
> Alright then! Hey what about the pedals and seat- original?
> Thanks much!


----------



## robertc (Jun 20, 2012)

Sweet bike Nick, congratulations on that find.

Robert


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 20, 2012)

seat looks fine, pedals are definitely an ad-on piece. the seat is at least from the right period, and about the right style for a bike this level. without more Western Lit, it's impossible to tell for sure what they used exactly. I would expect something like Torrington 8 pedals.

Here's the same year's Huffman from the Firestone catalog, expect some trim differences...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 20, 2012)

Nick,

That is a neat bike and my 1940 light green is definitely deeper in hue.

As to the pedals being original, I have a set like that that have the script "Western" "Deluxe" in the blocks, does yours?
If so, it was an optional upgrade at Western Auto and I would consider it as original as any other component on it...no need to downgrade to Torrington 8's.

Chris


----------



## Boris (Jun 20, 2012)

Scott-
Did you ever find out when the style of Western Flyer headbadges changed from old style to this style from your 2006 question? This one has me curious about being correct for 1947. Oh, and by the way Nick, congratulations on a very nice new bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 20, 2012)

never did pin it down. this is the later badge, the ones I have are earlier, like 1941-42. I also have a really cool Huffman made Western Flyer Speed King bike with the race car on the badge.


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Jun 21, 2012)

Kool Bike...I Have 1940 Western Flyer thats Huffman Built too...It was a Lt-Green two-tone originally too...I am still wondering if these ever came with Peaked or Rounded Fenders...Mine were missing in Action...


----------



## MBP (Jun 22, 2012)

41OLDSTEED said:


> Kool Bike...I Have 1940 Western Flyer thats Huffman Built too...It was a Lt-Green two-tone originally too...I am still wondering if these ever came with Peaked or Rounded Fenders...Mine were missing in Action...




Would love to see a picture of it.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm not sure I ever shared the photos of this bike. it belongs to a cousin of mine.


----------



## btafoya07 (Jul 17, 2012)

*"quickrun" cruiser help!!!*

I FOUND THIS BIKE LAYING IN THIS GUYS YARD PAYED 50 BUCKS FOR IT. THE BADGE SAYS QUICKRUN AND MADE IN Apeldoorn Holland.... DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS BIKE


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 30, 2012)

41OLDSTEED said:


> Kool Bike...I Have 1940 Western Flyer thats Huffman Built too...It was a Lt-Green two-tone originally too...I am still wondering if these ever came with Peaked or Rounded Fenders...Mine were missing in Action...




I have a set of mint/green fenders off of a Huffman if you're interested...


----------

